# Fiat dealers in Spain



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am currently in Almeria not far from Mojacar. I travelled here from Portugal via Granada using the A92. Whilst about 20miles from my destination the engine management light illuminated just after the descent from the Sierra Nevada. However there appeared to be no problem with the vehicle. I contacted Fiat camper assist for advice and was told there was no apparent problem I should proceed carefully to the nearest Fiat dealer for diagnostic treatment under the warranty. As it was a Sunday and I was reasonably close to the campsite that I had booked in I went there instead. The service booklet in the vehicle documents seemed to indicate that the nearest Fiat dealer was just outside Almeria - about 50 miles away. However I did a search on the Fiat camper assist website which indicated a dealer about 15 miles away in Vera. I booked it in and they sorted the problem out. They were unsure what the problem was but reset the vehicle computer and cleared all alarms. All seems ok now. The reason for this post it to bring to the attention of owners of Fiat Ducato based vans that the vehicle documentation appears not to be up to date as there was no mention of the Vera garage in my booklet. Might possibly be of help to others.


----------

